# C2 Motorsport Intake Manifold, on it's own?



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I know my '08 MKV auto (non-turbo) has limited potential, but I'm willing to explore it. 

Here's the question ...... should I see any gains by replacing the stock intake manifold with C2's manifold? 

FYI, I have already improved air flow and seen small gains by installing a P-flow intake, deleting the cat and flashing Unitronics Stage 1.

Thanks.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

the manifold is only good with a tune. if there isn't a tune, then the engine won't have the higher rev limit which the manifold takes advantage of.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Revs are limited to 5,400 by the tranny module, as you might know. So, you're saying that a more efficient manifold won't matter unless you're able to push higher?


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

The sri manifolds sacrifice low-end torque for high-end power. If you can't rev it out past 5.4k, there's no point.


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

granth said:


> The sri manifolds sacrifice low-end torque for high-end power. If you can't rev it out past 5.4k, there's no point.


I agree, a friend have a '10 with the SRi plus a tune and I think he lose low end torque compare to my 2.5 '06. That what's my butt dyno told me


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alpha27 said:


> I agree, a friend have a '10 with the SRi plus a tune and I think he lose low end torque compare to my 2.5 '06. That what's my butt dyno told me


yes, you do lose torque, dyno proven. 


Peter


----------



## phil785 (Dec 24, 2006)

I love mine but you need to tune to go with it. I'm driving with the C2 manifold stock right now because I had to swap ECUs and am waiting for my new tunes. Car drives horrible without a proper tune for the SRI.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine was 201whp and 175wt how is that lower than stock?


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Mine was 201whp and 175wt how is that lower than stock?





granth said:


> *The sri manifolds sacrifice low-end torque for high-end power.* If you can't rev it out past 5.4k, there's no point.


your question was answered before you asked it. :beer:


----------

